# Bosco Sorrento & Eureka Mythos



## bubbajvegas

Can't wait for the new kitchen in September so she'll be in nice surroundings,she'll just have to slum it for now,but she has been polished to within a mm of her life,looooool


----------



## Big Tony

Absolutely mint Bubba... Well done mate


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Guess you'll be getting through even more coffee now!? Be interested to hear what the shot output is like compared to your previous set up. From a lever point of view, you can't do better. Enjoy.


----------



## 4515

I like how it is juxtaposed with the surroundings. Maybe you could keep that area of the kitchen 'as is' when you refurbish


----------



## tcr4x4

Whats that noise??

Oh, just Dave's tears hitting the floor.









Looks cracking mate, enjoy!


----------



## ronsil

Lovely Machines = lovely coffee.

Enjoy them both


----------



## coffeechap

Me and my caravel are perfectly happy


----------



## haz_pro

That grinder is beautiful.


----------



## garydyke1

Very nice. Hope youre enjoying the Trapez base!


----------



## bubbajvegas

garydyke1 said:


> Very nice. Hope youre enjoying the Trapez base!


It's cool man,i'll try not to scratch it,loooool ;-)


----------



## glevum

Very nice bubba, with all that steam power i'm sure we are going to get loads of latte art on freepour friday. Are you going to get some custom wood knobs?


----------



## bubbajvegas

glevum said:


> Very nice bubba, with all that steam power i'm sure we are going to get loads of latte art on freepour friday. Are you going to get some custom wood knobs?


Haha,don't hold ya breath on the latte art just yet...and will get some wooden upgrades,was hoping to see DFK41's work et the grindoff but unfortunately weren't there in time


----------



## garydyke1

bubbajvegas said:


> It's cool man,i'll try not to scratch it,loooool ;-)


Let me know if you need my address ; )

Its the 58.4 trapez right?


----------



## aaronb

Beautiful! Have fun


----------



## Spukey

Looking good now, when i'm next in Huddersfield i will be round for a Ristretto of Jampit, cho!

Get it mastered.


----------



## dwalsh1

Looks nice Mr Bubba you must be a proud father


----------



## bubbajvegas

Very proud mate,my dream set-up and exceeding my expectations by a mile


----------



## glevum

Good to see the old trusty cat mug has taken its place


----------



## coffeechap

Glad you're delighted with these Chris, I loved using them and only hope my new set p is up to the same standard, you get truly amazing shots of coffee from that combo you have now and they will both last you a life time, now you need to buy your missus something special......


----------



## Spukey

coffeechap said:


> Glad you're delighted with these Chris, I loved using them and only hope my new set p is up to the same standard, you get truly amazing shots of coffee from that combo you have now and they will both last you a life time, now you need to buy your missus something special......


This is very soft and caring! Not the coffee loving, film watching, tell the Mrs. how it rolls, Del Boy i know hahaha


----------



## coffeechap

I can only tell the missus from a distance


----------

